# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  SBH in Louisville

## Dennis

I had two days of business in Louisville and Toni saw a Facebook post of mine and reached out and through the magic of this here forum, another impromptu meet- up happened. 

A great evening of food, drinks and fondness for that Isle. 

Thanks Toni and Gary for the friendship, great stories and, most importantly, paying for dinner!

----------


## elgreaux

always nice those impromptu meet-ups... everyone looks good!

----------


## JEK

:thumb up:

----------


## tim

Great company all around :thumb up:

----------


## amyb

I just love when that happens!   :thumb up:  :thumb up:  :thumb up:

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Nice legs.

----------


## JEK

Don't be such a ham.

----------


## GramChop

Nice to see sbhonline folk just 'hangin' around'.

----------


## PIRATE40

...And chewin' the fat...

----------


## Toni

Lol... We couldn't get a decent photo in front of the bourbon so the waiter suggested that the lighting was better in front of the charcuterie...

Anyway, it was a pleasure to meet Dennis and to thank him for making me laugh and for his part in moderating this forum. I can now proudly say that I have officially met all the members of the mod squad!  :cool:

----------


## Dennis

> Lol... We couldn't get a decent photo in front of the bourbon so the waiter suggested that the lighting was better in front of the charcuterie...
> 
> Anyway, it was a pleasure to meet Dennis and to thank him for making me laugh and for his part in moderating this forum. I can now proudly say that I have officially met all the members of the mod squad!




The coveted Mod Slam!!!

----------


## JEK

> The coveted Mod Slam!!!




 :thumb up:

----------


## amyb

The trifecta! :thumb up:

----------


## tim

> The coveted Mod Slam!!!



Don't we have an engraved plaque for that achievement?:)

----------

